# Why my HDTV does not work on invertor power supply



## naveenhmv (May 21, 2013)

I brought my LG LED HDTV from US to India. It was working fine for couple of months. One day all of sudden the TV switched off and power indicator light was also disappeared. 

Called for LG service technician and came to know that SMPS is blown off. The technician doubted that it is due to inverter which I am using as backup power supply during power cut. He has replaced the SMPS. But now my TV does not work on inverter power supply (which was previously working with original SMPS). And screen keep blinking intermittently. It resume working on main power supply.

Would anyone help me to know why my HDTV (LED) does not work on inverter power supply and what should I do so that I can use my TV on inverter during power cut??

Any resolution to above problem shall be highly appreciated.


----------



## silkstone (May 21, 2013)

I imagine the invertor is feeding the TV a bad wave signal that isn't playing nice with your TV

The resolution would be to try a different inverter.


----------



## naveenhmv (May 21, 2013)

*Was it varaible Voltage or Inverter cause the SMPS blown*

Thanks Silkstone.. I have one more question for you.. Do I need to use stablizer to save my TV SMPS? The LG technician has not suggetsted to use stablizer and was saying that SMPS technology does not need stablizer.. but I am wondering why then my original SMPS was blown off.. Was it varaible Voltage or Inverter cause the SMPS blown off issue?? Any thought??


----------



## silkstone (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if a stabilizer would help, but it could. I know a lot of places here use them for their regular power supplies to ensure that their equipment works correctly.

Changing the caps out in the SMPS to a higher rating might also do the trick as what happens with a modified sine wave inverter is that:

"A 240V 50 Hz inverter therefore generates +339V for 5 ms, 0V for 5 ms, -339V for 5 ms and 0V for 5 ms before repeating the cycle"

This can wear out the caps, if they aren't rated for that kind of input, over time. 

If your inverter is working at a 120V(170V) level it shouldn't be a problem.

I'm not an elextrical engineer, so I don't know a huge amount about the subject, but it sounds like you got a worse quality smps as replacement and it just can't handle it.

Some others here will know more about the subject.


----------

